# 2016 2nd Gen. Cruze News



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally something to maybe hang your hat on regarding the next generation Cruze. Still nothing about improving the service support of the model. New engines and a new transaxle. I'm definintely waiting until the 2018 model. 

New 2015, 2016 Chevy Cruze China vs. US Differences | GM Authority


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank goodness - this looks a lot better at least (although still a lot more generic than the 11-14 models). Sorta Malibu-esque.










I'm curious to see what the powertrains/MPG numbers will be like when they end up on our shores.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I'm curious to see what the powertrains/MPG numbers will be like when they end up on our shores.


Yeah. Bigger motor, more gears, higher curb weight. Gonna be interesting. Got a whole year to wait.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Thank goodness - this looks a lot better at least (although still a lot more generic than the 11-14 models). Sorta Malibu-esque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second the motion that is a much cleaner look I also like pictures of the rear end. Now all they need is the 1.6 ecotec motor that dominated WTCC.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Very Malibu-esque for us. At least it isn't the ford focus clone that China's getting <_<


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a few of the Chinese ones running around here. Not a fan.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate it the nose is squished !


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

*H**a**t**c**h**b**a**ck!! *:wub:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

No. Just no.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> There's a few of the Chinese ones running around here. Not a fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Interesting. I could have sworn I saw a white one last week going down Albert Street.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I find the 7 speed dual clutch transaxle news interesting. Seems they are dropping the 6T40 6 speed from the U.S. Cruze. I guess they are looking for better mpgs to remain competitive in the compact car class. I haven't found out from GM where this new transmission is going to be built yet. The PowerTrain plant here that builds the 6T40 is rumored to be the place, but I haven't seen confirmation yet. Rumor also has it that the 6T40 production will move to Mexico like previous outdated transmissions. They have also started building the new 8 speed transmission here and they are boasting on local TV that it shifts faster than a Porsche dual clutch transaxle. Makes me wonder why the 7 speed is a dual clutch design.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone made the comment that they thought the new car was going to gain weight. Everything I have read (and posted on another thread) suggests that the d2xx chassis is going to lead to a weight reduction of more than 200 lbs.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Someone made the comment that they thought the new car was going to gain weight. Everything I have read (and posted on another thread) suggests that the d2xx chassis is going to lead to a weight reduction of more than 200 lbs.


I'm really looking forward to the weight and wheelbase questions. The current generation 
Cruze chassis can not pass the Small Offset Crash Test and the next generation will have to. The competition has made design changes to pass this test and they have done it by making the body stiffer and a bit larger to do so. The stiffening has come from stronger, thicker body parts in between the engine and passenger compartment, and from a bit more crush room in that area. This has resulted in adding up to 200 pounds to the chassis depending on the car. If GM can accomplish that and reduce the vehicle weight in the process, it will be an amazing feat. Maybe that extra year of development allowed that to happen.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

The China version looks like a Dodge Dart to me. Given that the North American version does look similar to the Malibu, I don't think I'll be waiting in line to buy one. I'd sooner have the one that looks more like a Dart, then a malibu


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More on the 2nd gen. Cruze weight question. No details, just a teaser.

New Chevy Cruze To Be 'Significantly Lighter' Than Outgoing Model | GM Authority


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds great. Weight kills the city mpg of first gens.

Also digging the rear end pictured in the link.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iggy said:


> The China version looks like a Dodge Dart to me. Given that the North American version does look similar to the Malibu, I don't think I'll be waiting in line to buy one. I'd sooner have the one that looks more like a Dart, then a malibu


They looks exactly the same except the placement of the bowtie & slight difference in the grill shape. A few months back when the china cruze pictures were leaked and everyone thought it was ugly GM came out and said the US version was not even the same platform & would have a different look.... yet its pretty clear every single body line is exactly the same.



jblackburn said:


>


Ugly, I guarantee GM does not sell as many of these as they did the 2011-2014 models. If I wanted an ugly car there are many other cars on the market that fit that bill. Only thing that looks good is the back, though that chrome strip on that back is pretty ridiculous too. 

I am interested in the 5% economy improvement of the new 1.4T while making more power(10HP and 25lb-ft of torque). Combined with a dual clutch auto and the low .28 aerodynamic drag should see a 40+MPG highway rating with the standard model. 

I would not buy this car as it looks today, I would wait for the redesign that GM will be forced to make in 2017-2018. GM if your listening you should fire whom ever thought this was a good looking car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This page below has a few more images, including one of the new 1.4T. Looks like a complete redesign of the turbo/exhaust manifold from the current generation engine. 

Chinese Chevrolet Cruze hits the Chinese car market | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

wink , Wink ..:goodjob: ​ Tucson !


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't like it. It looks like the ford fiesta that I drove while my axle was replaced. I am so glad that I bought a 2014! Still lovin' it!:wub:







:th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Everyone - Please welcome the new leader in Fleet Sales and Rental Agencies.


Such a boring and typical styling exercise. Very Corolla like.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> I find the 7 speed dual clutch transaxle news interesting. Seems they are dropping the 6T40 6 speed from the U.S. Cruze. I guess they are looking for better mpgs to remain competitive in the compact car class. I haven't found out from GM where this new transmission is going to be built yet. The PowerTrain plant here that builds the 6T40 is rumored to be the place, but I haven't seen confirmation yet. Rumor also has it that the 6T40 production will move to Mexico like previous outdated transmissions. They have also started building the new 8 speed transmission here and they are boasting on local TV that it shifts faster than a Porsche dual clutch transaxle. Makes me wonder why the 7 speed is a dual clutch design.



That made her shopping list a very short one. Only around 10 percent of vehicles made in North America now have manual transmissions, down from 35 percent in 1980. And that number is expected to keep shrinking, according to the consulting firm IHS Automotive.
Improvements in the function and fuel economy of automatic transmissions have essentially killed the manual in the U.S., says Jack Nerad, the senior editor of Kelley Blue Book. Some of the country's best-selling sedans — the Toyota Camry, Nissan Altima and Ford Fusion — don't even offer manual transmissions because so few buyers want them. Even some sporty cars, like the Jaguar F Type, come only with automatics.
Two years ago, Chrysler was burned when it assumed there would be higher demand for manual transmissions in its Dodge Dart compact car. The car sold slowly. This year, when Fiat Chrysler's Alfa Romeo 4C sports car arrives in the U.S., it won't offer a manual transmission.
When a manual enthusiast questioned that decision at a company event in May, Fiat Chrysler CEO Sergio Marchionne said U.S. demand for manuals is simply too limited.
"It's going to be you and four guys. That's my assessment of our market demand," he said. "I'll buy one too, but then it's only going to be six."
Manual transmissions — which allow the driver to select the gear — were the rule until 1939, when General Motors Co. debuted the automatic transmission in its Oldsmobile brand. Initially, automatics were much more expensive and got poorer fuel economy, so drivers looking to economize tended to stick to manuals.
But in recent years, those gaps have closed, Nerad says.
"The manual transmission has become kind of a dodo bird," he says.
Manuals no longer have a fuel economy advantage. The five-speed manual transmission on the 2014 Honda Civic sedan gets 31 miles per gallon in combined city and highway driving, for example, while a Civic with Honda's continuously variable automatic transmission — which moves automatically to the gear most appropriate for the car's situation — gets 33 mpg.
The price gap does remain. A Honda Accord with an automatic transmission costs around $800 more than a manual one, while drivers opting for an automatic transmission on a Chevrolet Corvette Stingray have to pay $1,725 more. But that doesn't seem to have stifled demand.
Driving enthusiasts like Dewing remain manuals' biggest fans, and ensure that some brands will continue to produce them. Dewing eventually settled on a 2012 Volkswagen GTI with a six-speed manual transmission. It's a 210-horsepower hatchback that's popular with enthusiasts; Volkswagen says about half the GTIs it sells in the U.S. are manuals.
Dewing, who has two daughters, says she'll teach them to drive on a manual. But Nerad isn't so sure. He taught one of his daughters to drive on a manual, but may not bother for his other two kids. Manuals are disappearing so quickly that they might not ever drive one, he says.
"Most advanced transmissions shift better than I would do," he says. "It's a natural progression. The Luddites out there are decrying the loss of manuals, but I'm not shedding a tear."


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Newer automatics may shift better and get better MPGs, they're just so boring. I've considered sporting a shift pattern decal to indicate I have some principles left. As manuals continue their decline, all we can hope for is for dual clutch w/paddle shift to live on in leau of CVTs.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The better MPGs is only according to the EPA. And even then the EPA says the manual Eco does better than the automatic Eco. In every manual transmission car I've owned, I easily beat the EPA combined rating. With the automatics, its always been much closer to the EPA combined rating. Especially in compacts, the manual is still the speed and MPG champ.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BowtieGuy said:


> In every manual transmission car I've owned, I easily beat the EPA combined rating. With the automatics, its always been much closer to the EPA combined rating.


That is true for me also, except the cruze auto. At almost 55K miles on the clock I'm 5.5MPG higher than the EPA combined MPG rating for my car.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Both version are ugly. I have to say the NA version is uglier still. Completely inelegant and unoriginal. Not even sporty, just lazy styling that looks worse than the current version (before the hideous MCE).
Hopefully the seats will be wider and deeper with lumbar. 
If it's comfortable and the power train is smoother than it is now with slightly more power I can live with the ugly snout, but many people won't.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I got a 2012 sentra sr with a cvt transmission and I can't stand it I'll take my 2013 cruze ls 6speed all day and let the wife deal with the cvt 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> This page below has a few more images, including one of the new 1.4T. Looks like a complete redesign of the turbo/exhaust manifold from the current generation engine.
> 
> Chinese Chevrolet Cruze hits the Chinese car market | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


I personally LOVE the new interior/center console design.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

The dual-clutch 6 (7?) sp trannies are really automatic-manual transmissions - and I want no part of it. A CVT? - maybe in my snowmobile but not in my car. If the Cruze does not come with a real manual tranny I will shop elsewhere. My 6MT is superb, buttery smooth, light clutch and I exceed the listed hwy mpg by 4-5 everyday - and I can pick the gear I want to be in.

JK


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> I don't like it. It looks like the ford fiesta that I drove while my axle was replaced. I am so glad that I bought a 2014! Still lovin' it!:wub:
> 
> View attachment 112082
> :th_thumbsdownsm:


It looks like that awkward kid with the massive overbite in Jr. High.

#nodisrespecttothekidwithmassiveoverbiteinjrhigh


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More information on the 7 spd DCG for 2016. 
FWIW, The paddle shifted (7 speeds) '14 Civic CVT is a full half second faster to 60 mph than the 5AT in the '13 model with only 3 more ponies, and it gets better mpgs. 

Next-Gen 2016 Chevy Cruze To Offer New 7-Speed Dual-Clutch | GM Authority


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

someone say dodge dart?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More on the second gen Cruze weight question. Weight Watchers have an involvement? Note the Chinese first gen. models are lighter than the US first gen. models. Current curb weights for the US Cruze range from 3,005 to 3206 with the diesel at 3471 (from Chevy website).

All-New 2016 Chevy Cruze To Shed Over 200 Pounds | GM Authority


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> More on the second gen Cruze weight question. Weight Watchers have an involvement? Note the Chinese first gen. models are lighter than the US first gen. models. Current curb weights for the US Cruze range from 3,005 to 3206 with the diesel at 3471 (from Chevy website).
> 
> All-New 2016 Chevy Cruze To Shed Over 200 Pounds | GM Authority


Good, it needs it.

Hopefully their engineers can accomplish the weight loss while keeping the car with a quiet, solid-feeling ride and without giving the car's structure the chintzy economy-car road feel like an Elantra or Corolla.


----------

